# AMT/Ertl Jaguar XJ220



## Chuck (Apr 29, 1999)

Here's the only kit I finished for February, but hey it was a short month! This went together much better than the Diablo I built for January. I also used Model Master Acryl on this one, and although the color is better than the Diablo I'm still swearing off the Acryl for auto paint. I cut out the side windows to better see the interior. Rear glass doesn't close all the way - I should have spent a little more time carving some more room for the hinges.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

nice job - love the dashboard


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I can see that my self my friend as well, But I should think there is Much more to be said here after all that hard work, *VERY CLEAN JOB*, once again as well, you are an Artist With out a doubt, This kind of work should not go Unrewarded in my eyes, I wish to spend a few moments like this my self COMMENDING your effort to the cause and this kind of build. 
The color you have chosen is Out Standing as well as the Detail involved in this build, you can plainly see the effort and hard work put in to it,
VERY CLEARLY HERE. and I should even be saying more if I has the words to do so VERY GOOD JOB, Great even.

Ian :thumbsup:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

One of my favorite cars,not one of my favorite models.I think I threw it away when I saw it.I did build two Italiere kits,one yellow,and one black with wire wheels.I have a Tamiya one in the stash.Footnote:the only reason that Tamiya did this as a model is because Mr.Tamiya owns one of these rare cars.You,my friend,did a fantastic job on this model.


----------



## Chuck (Apr 29, 1999)

Thanks for all the kind words. I didn't want to do this in silver, and so I just picked a color from my stash and went with it. Interesting trivia about Mr. Tamiya; I also learned while building this kit that the prototype had a V-12, however the production car ended up using a turbocharged V-6, and many customers with deposits were not too happy about the change!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

My European flavored Jag.....


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

My eight year old just saw your pictures here and she loves your car. She says, "You did a great job on it."


----------

